# Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x32 MQ (bigger adds tags)



## beachkini (29 Juni 2011)




----------



## kuddel13 (29 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x20 MQ*

sehr hübsch! klasse Bilder.


----------



## Quick Nick (29 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x20 MQ*

Klasse Frau


----------



## Stefan102 (29 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x20 MQ*

Tolle Bilder von Michelle - Danke


----------



## Sachse (29 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x20 MQ*

wieder mal gekonnt in Szene gesetzt


----------



## General (29 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x20 MQ*

ich liebe solche Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## Rumpelmucke (29 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x20 MQ*

Ein Kind, nicht mehr die Allerjüngste, trotzdem ein Body, wie ihn die meisten Frauen auch ohne Kind und selbst mit 20 nicht haben oder haben werden. Da steckt ne Menge Arbeit drin, Respekt


----------



## posemuckel (29 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x20 MQ*

Einfach schön.


----------



## Rostocker1965 (29 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x20 MQ*

schöne Frau....mehr davon


----------



## beachkini (30 Juni 2011)

*x33 bigger (tags)*


----------



## Kuhlmann (30 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x53 MQ (bigger adds tags)*

Warum lässt sich so eine bezaubernde und lustige Frau eigentlich tätowieren ?


----------



## beachkini (30 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x53 MQ (bigger adds tags)*

ein tattoo sagt ja nix über einen menschen aus, aber..

da kann ich sie nur zitieren:



> Das habe ich mir mit 17 stechen lassen. Für mich ist es wie ein Muttermal, doch wenn ich die Zeit zurückdrehen könnte, würde ich es mir nicht mehr machen lassen. Aber wissen Sie, was kurios ist: Vor zwei Monaten war ich mit meinem Bruder in einem Tätowierladen. Und der Besitzer sagte zu mir: „Michelle, du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen, wie viele Mädchen zu mir kommen und sagen, sie wollen deine Tätowierung.“ Dabei ist es doch einfach nur ein Tattoo ohne Bedeutung.



Quelle: Focus Nr. 49, 2006


----------



## Chamser81 (30 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x53 MQ (bigger adds tags)*

Himmel ist die supersexy!


----------



## superriesenechse (30 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x53 MQ (bigger adds tags)*

lasst mal töchterchen noch n paar jahre auf die weide dann wird das glaub ich ne recht nette mutter-tochter-kombo !!!


----------



## 00qwertz00 (30 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x53 MQ (bigger adds tags)*

schöne Bilder. Danke


----------



## Anderson (1 Juli 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini candids in Formentera, Spain 28.6.2011 x53 MQ (bigger adds tags)*

Vielen Dank! Michelle ist top, wie immer. 
Aber wie unbeschwert sie ihre Tochter den Paparazzis präsentiert kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Erstaunlich dass ihr Vater Eros das zulässt.


----------



## prediter (1 Juli 2011)

klasse bilder danke!


----------



## Maguire_1 (14 Juli 2011)

Ich bin sowas von urlaubsreif...Michelle ist echt ein Segen für die Augen!


----------



## Echnaton+5 (15 Juli 2011)

Da bekommt man lust auf´s Meer, Danke für die heißen Fotos


----------



## RedMan (15 Juli 2011)

klasse Bilder, danke


----------



## zappi (19 Juli 2011)

Danke für die tollen Pix


----------



## capam70 (24 Juli 2011)

so hot!!!wow


----------



## adrs (24 Juli 2011)

Klasse Bilder!


----------



## Punisher (24 Juli 2011)

gut gebaut


----------



## higgins (31 Juli 2011)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## tucco (31 Juli 2011)

nice


----------



## kaplan1 (12 Aug. 2011)

Great Pics- MTX!°


----------



## luker (12 Aug. 2011)

super Bilder
vielen Dank


----------



## hazzarad (12 Aug. 2011)

was soll man zu diesen bildern noch sagen ... außer danke danke danke


----------



## Timmi_tool (15 Aug. 2011)

Super Bilder!


----------



## buttwatcher (15 Aug. 2011)

Super, sehr hübsch!


----------



## leppsi (15 Aug. 2011)

wie immer die michelle: super süß!


----------



## zebra (15 Aug. 2011)

was soll man zu michelle noch sagen?


----------



## Einskaldier (15 Aug. 2011)

:thx: für Michelle


----------



## zebra (16 Aug. 2011)

ich will auch baden! sie ist einfach perfekt.


----------



## schmarri904 (11 März 2014)

super geile braut


----------



## mar.jimenez.6 (12 März 2014)

wooooooooooow!!! nicceeeee ass!!! thanks


----------



## Matrix64 (6 Aug. 2014)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------

